# To All PSYCOs...



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Dear PSYCO Members…

In early 2005, a small group of us toyed with the idea of establishing a fishing club. Our hope was that we would find those with a passion for fishing equal to our own. If successful, this Club would provide us with an opportunity to meet new people, to learn from each other and to expand our circle of “fishing friends”. At our first monthly “Meet & Greet” (May 2005), the moniker PSYCO was offered and adopted as the Club’s name.

The growth of the PSYCOs was more than any of us imagined it would be. What began as a handful of fishing enthusiasts quickly grew to something near the hundred count. By early 2006, it had become clearly evident that some means of formalizing the Club’s legal status should be pursued. An exploratory meeting was announced… and from the small handful that elected to attend, an Organizing Board was selected. The PSYCO members assigned to that Board were:

Eric Hume (catman32)
Dave Vachet (Dr. Bubba)
Jim Bird (JimInVA)
Ken Rinehart (RedskinFan228)
Rory Goggin (RoryGoggin)
Rick Yavner (Fishman)

The Board met initially in late May and again in June. Individual vacations, a marriage/honeymoon and an unexpected illness, precluded any serious hope for Board meetings in July and August. By September, many of us found ourselves otherwise occupied with new demands in the workplace. With “free time” at a premium and the best fishing conditions beginning to present themselves, some of us elected to fish rather than to plan. Informally, we decided to pursue Club business in the calm of the new year. We had no clue as to the consequences such choice would later rain down upon us.

When October’s meeting day began with several inches of mud and slop in catman32’s back yard, the monthly barbeque was cancelled. With that announcement, cell phone numbers were posted and the “gone fishing” flag was raised. About a dozen of the most faithful and diehard PSYCOs joined us for what turned out to be an awesome day on the beach. Many more, who would fail to envision the mess that would have been wrecked upon catman32’s home, called or wrote to complain about the meeting’s cancellation.

In November, it was decided that we would attend the 2nd Annual Seagull Pier Striper Tournament in lieu of the “Meet & Greet” – we are, after all, a “fishing club”. Little more than a dozen PSYCO members turned out in support of that event. And again there was complaint for not hosting the requisite barbeque. 

Since our inception, we have had the privilege of a web presence on Pier & Surf. Our growth and the [sometimes] outspoken nature of some of our members had necessitated that we move elsewhere. We had the good fortune of receiving numerous invites from other boards and gave careful consideration to our move. After some serious discussion and heavy debate, the Board made the unanimous decision to procure our own PSYCO website… such site to be privately funded by out-of-pocket donations from no less than 3 of the Board members. For a variety of reasons, this was believed to be the most prudent path.

Yet with December barely upon us, there has been a rising undercurrent of discontent towards the existing Board. Some members seem to feel that there is an “urgent need” to rush towards the legal registration of the Club. The predominant Board attitude has been towards doing it right rather than doing it fast. One obviously dissatisfied member emailed the Board with the admonition to “lead, follow or get out of the way”… and that was the nicest part of his missive. It has also been suggested that we have become a clique that is out of touch and not representative of the desires for the remainder of the Club. 

We each take pride in what we have given towards the success of the PSYCO’s recognition within this fishing community. We have offered our time, the dedication to create regular events with open invites, have unselfishly provided the hosting facilities and have given freely out of our own pockets (i.e. condiments, door prizes, etc.). While we honestly believe that the majority of PSYCOs appreciate these efforts, we find that we honestly don’t have the fire and/or desire to fight those who don’t. Where we attempted to lead, we apparently fell short. As none of us are particularly adept as followers, there are limited remaining options. And so…

We, the undersigned, hereby submit our resignations from the Organizing Board of the PSYCOs. We have made many welcome acquaintances during our tenure with the PSYCOs and we are grateful for the many friendships that have been forged. This is a Club that continues to hold promise for great things in the future and we wish you the best in your every pursuit. Rory Goggin ([email protected]) has agreed to continue on the Board and will be your new contact for future events – please treat him well.

We won’t disappear entirely. We will simply have returned to our origins – pier & surf. Look for us there, fishing… or on the boards, posting. You are always welcome to join us!

Our Best for the New Year!

Jim Bird (JimInVA)
Eric Hume (catman32)
Dave Vachet (Dr. Bubba)
Ken Rinehart (RedskinFan228)


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

In case it is not clear, I and from what I have been able to gather from Jim, we have resigned from the board but will continue to be considered PSYCO's. You guys can correct me if I misinterpeted our conversation.


Ken


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the discontent within the group. I would like to thank you guys for all the help and knowledge you have given to the rest of us through your posts and answers to the countless questions that have been posted on this board. I had the pleasure of meeting some of you out at Cliff's last week and certainly look forward to fishing with you in the upcoming months . After following the posts on this board over the past few years it was great to actually meet some of the " Hall of Famers " and feel like we were part of the family. Keep on fishing guys thats why we're here !


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Any PSYCO's who wish may contact Fishman (Ric Yavner) or myself for information as to the location and password for the new PSYCO forum.

It is our hope that any future plans for the PSYCO club can be decided by the membership there.

Thanks.


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

I was never able to make it over to a meeting and following fishing event. However, I did meet many of you on the piers or beach. Catman32 was the first I met and he introduced me around one fine spring day at OVP when the fish were not biting, but we had a blast anyways.

After eading this message, I would have done the same. 

My hat is off to you former board members for doing your best at moving the club forward as much as you did.

Tight lines...


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

having never been considered as one of the "most faithful and diehard PSYCOs" i did come when i could, helped every so often with what i could. i didn't take it as serious as i could simply because if you own a boat, your an outcast (except when someone wants a ride). a day 7 a week job, then cancer and in the hospitail EVERYDAY for most of 2005 and the first few months of 06. I know Rory, have met Eric and Ken....but cant say if any one else walked right up on my front porch i would know who they are ?

every meeting i been too no one except Eric - ever- just came up to any of us out of a clear blue sky and said "hey who are you ? i am so and so. glad to finally meet you" none of the other 5. and the people i did know - rattler and howie- never bothered to introduce me to any one either....no one person to blame or any real source of problems mind you, but a lot of little ones. maybe cause i stink ? a lot had to being looked at as a "boater", admitedly i was made to feel like "why bother" so i half heartedly went on occasion.- i brought that up after the FIRST meeting i went to too, now i am recovered from cancer and retired from the work force.....plenty of time to help look after what ever needs to be helped with a lot more in the future: i still am and will always be a "boater" 4 days out of 6 last week has filled lots of freezers.... i fished here for 10 years before i got my first little crappy boat that wouldn't even make it to the 1st island safely....i paid my dues and can *guareentee* i spent more time at the railing of rudee inlet that anyone,_anyone_ i said. who reads this.and a plenty hours in the sand at croatan and sandbridge too....but that aint the issue. i like fishing off a pier, i love fishing off a beach, too old and fat for a yac (trainig wheels howie ? ) , but traded my jon boat in on a canoe.......i too am a PSYCO and a proud member of pier and surf,fintalk and tidalfish.......therefore having NOT ever sent any "private" messages to anyone on issues of any kind.....my rants are always open and public to every one.......20+ years in the military taught me well, to be a good leader you gotta be a hell of a follower first......5 seats out of 6 empty now. *i am filling one of them *- anyone else ? what ever WE need to do ? there is already a site set up called for PSYCOs .....all we gotta do is open it- if you read this and have no repy and set there on your ass - dont complain later !!! dang i was supposed to be at the boat ramp already...........

*EDIT - 4 SEATS LEFT- FISHMAN IS STILL THERE TOO*


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

sorry to see all this happen ! 
been there done that with truck clubs 
that is 1 resone i do not get hard core in to clubs any more . i enjoyed the meeting i got to go to everyone was GREAT !
had a great time with catmann and crew fishing the pier in sandbridge and later eatting at IHOP 
what a laugh that was  i hope to see and hear all of you on my board and p&s . 

tight lines 

ed huff


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the PSYCOS are not leaving P&S...at least i am not...i think we will all still post...we now have a private area to that will allow us to move the clube foreward...


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

I, am another PSYCO member and will still be active on Pier and Surf....This is a great web site and I will continue to support it !!
Howie


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

As I stated i am still a PSYCO will be for life. I will continue to support it. I even have the next letter written and will issue as the first of the new year. Just decided it was time to move on and let those that want to move faster to do just that. 

Ken


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear of some of the issues, I (and I am sure I am not alone) really appreciate all that the Psychos have brought to this and some other boards. I have learned alot about fishing from you all over the last couple of years, and now you all have taught something else, how to handle a somewhat difficult situation with class...
Bravo   
I hope to join your club as soon as life allows...


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry all-
J-E-T-S AKA the thread killer strikes again...


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

J-E-T-S said:


> Sorry all-
> J-E-T-S AKA the thread killer strikes again...


Thread killer? I'm afraid I don't follow you. (puzzled expression on face here)

But thanks for the kind words and I look forward to seeing you at a meet and greet soon! But don't hesitate to call/pm your favorite PSYCO poster and ask: "wannagofishing?" The answer will almost always be "where and when?" no matter which one of us you ask, we all share a common affliction: addiction to fishing!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

J-E-T-S said:


> Sorry all-
> J-E-T-S AKA the thread killer strikes again...





RoryGoggin said:


> Thread killer? I'm afraid I don't follow you. (puzzled expression on face here)
> 
> But thanks for the kind words and I look forward to seeing you at a meet and greet soon! But don't hesitate to call/pm your favorite PSYCO poster and ask: "wannagofishing?" The answer will almost always be "where and when?" no matter which one of us you ask, we all share a common affliction: addiction to fishing!



Sot of thinking the same thing


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Ok...*

I have watched many diverse groups go through the same growing pains over the years. There always seems to have to be a power struggle or two as direction and process are formulated and finely decided on. 

Just don't get personal...stick to the issues, and try to remain friends. There is far too much discord in the world as it is. It's one of the many reasons I tend to avoid groups and just go fishing.

Good luck and best wishes to all...

And Merry Christmas...

My 2 pennies...

FW


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Wow*



J-E-T-S said:


> Sorry all-
> J-E-T-S AKA the thread killer strikes again...


we actually have something in common 

GO DOLPHINS

what he's saying is he's often the last one to post in a thread and it seems once he posts nobody else responds. What's funny about that is that it's the same description I've thought of 

I just don't let it get to me, I realize it's not that people don't want to respond to me just I'm the last to say anything. Or maybe I'm wrong 

Fisherkid


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

you got it Fisherkid-
Amazing a guppy and Jets fan think the same way, and sorry about the beating you all are gonna take Monday night 
Thanks rory, will have to take you up on it, I know I will actually get out on Friday morning-will be at LIP at sunrise with some previously frozen spot and shrimp-may even get some bunker if it's around.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

big rocks (44+) and lots of big blues down there right now Jet !! you will get some pullage one way or the other, i would bet on it -


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks again RACN, you have got me Psyched....
BTW-I use PMOLIN on LIP site.
If I could get out of these darn meetings I would go right now


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Sunrise at LIP sounds great - I'm going to get down there for that soon! I swear!


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*aw*



J-E-T-S said:


> you got it Fisherkid-
> Amazing a guppy and Jets fan think the same way, and sorry about the beating you all are gonna take Monday night
> Thanks rory, will have to take you up on it, I know I will actually get out on Friday morning-will be at LIP at sunrise with some previously frozen spot and shrimp-may even get some bunker if it's around.


shut up   we're going to the super bowl in MIAMI really broward county  

fisherkid


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Jim Bird (JimInVA)
> Eric Hume (catman32)
> Dave Vachet (Dr. Bubba)
> Ken Rinehart (RedskinFan228)


Those were the PSYCOs that were actually anglers. 

Well, you still have a social club. 

Not so much a fishing club anymore, sorry to say.

Good luck.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I wanna join PSYCO,s. Im a FHB, is that good enough?


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Sea2aeS said:


> I wanna join PSYCO,s. Im a FHB, is that good enough?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Contact RoryGoggin or Fishman for info. We're glad to get new members and fishing buddies.


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

NewsJeff


> Those were the PSYCOs that were actually anglers.
> 
> Well, you still have a social club.
> 
> ...


 "Shirley" you jest.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> Those were the PSYCOs that were actually anglers.
> 
> Well, you still have a social club.
> 
> ...



Some may have been more "hardcore" than others, but I never looked down my nose at anyone. I was just as happy to help out the beginner as the more experienced, and even learned a thing or two from the so called "newbies". 

Watched as more than a couple turned into "tackle ho's"  

Enjoyed the times we had and the ones to come.

See ya on the beach.  

Surf Cat


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Newsjeff said:


> Those were the PSYCOs that were actually anglers.


Hate to tell ya this but the OTHER TWO are also ANGLERS.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> Those were the PSYCOs that were actually anglers.
> 
> Well, you still have a social club.
> 
> ...


some of us DO NOT fish for paper...its not about that...but i am a local and fish when i can...try not to spin this...it will be a good thing...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Rattler, no disrespect to the PSYCOs who can fish. There are some that I hold in the highest reguard. 

And even some that can't fish (like Al), I'm glad I got the chance to meet ya.

I hope everyone can move on and get back to having a good time on the water. 

No hard feelings, OK.



Fishman said:


> Hate to tell ya this but the OTHER TWO are also ANGLERS.


Give me a break.  

Look, I don't have a dog in this fight. But I've met each of the former and current PSYCO leaders. 

I'm just callin' it like I see it. 

You guys wanted a fishing club? Well, you had a good start with leaders like Dave, Ken and Eric. I've fished with those guys. They know their chit. 

I've never even seen your current leaders with a line in the water. (Ric, no way does this include you. You're my hero.) Now these guys want to run a fishin' club? Good luck. 

If Rory and what's him name (Bill?) spent less time bitchin' and more time fishin', maybe they'd learn how to catch a fish. 

To be honest, I think your new leaders would be better off in a sewing circle. They come across like little old ladies having a bad hair day. They'd get more respect at a Bingo parlor than with guys that actually know how to toss a conventional. 

I don't know what happend to your group. To be honest, I don't care. I had a good time at the PSYCO meetings I attended. Eric always made my feel like a VIP at his house. 

Thanks, Eric.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Rattler, no disrespect to the PSYCOs who can fish. There are some that I hold in the highest reguard.
> 
> I hope everyone can move on and get back to having a good time on the water.
> 
> ...


jeff ya know FISHMAN is not FISHERMAN aka burnely right???? well its about time the psycos got their own board. said it for a while. its a shame now tho bc those were good guys. great guys. hell awesome guys really. power struggle is one thing, loosing your strongest members are another.. the psycos are what they are tho jeff, let them be, you me and the rest of the AC aint got no dog in this fight just as you said. i just wanted to make sure you aint given the credit RIC deserves to someone else, cause i can promise ya ric is one of a kind


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yo guys, why dont we let things go th way they go without personal attacks. Like ya said Jeff, ya got no dog in th fight so no need to go there. IMHO.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NTKG said:


> jeff ya know FISHMAN is not FISHERMAN aka burnely right????


My bad. 

Ric is not Rick. Fisherman is not Fishman.

Got them mixed up there for a second.

Only one Burnley. Sorry, Ric. 

Went off on a little tangent. 

Neil and Dog, you guys are right.

I'll shut up now. 

Thanks, brothers. 

Too late to edit, I'm afraid.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK folks eveyone has had their say so this one is locked.


----------

